# smoking trout



## dan the mano (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello everyone i was wondering if someone could give me some advice here on smoking some trout . you see i have smoked and made a lot of salmon candy , so i was wondering if i should do this the same way .  Can a person actually do that and have it turn out good ( i mean the candy thing)

   Then if not to the above what and how would you do this for the smoking of the trout .. for it turn out good .

  thank you everyone


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> Hello everyone i was wondering if someone could give me some advice here on smoking some trout . you see i have smoked and made a lot of salmon candy , so i was wondering if i should do this the same way .  Can a person actually do that and have it turn out good ( i mean the candy thing)
> 
> Then if not to the above what and how would you do this for the smoking of the trout .. for it turn out good .
> 
> thank you everyone




Sure, A Trout is just a smaller version of a Salmon, so it takes less time to brine & less time to smoke, but only because of thickness. If you had a small Salmon or a Large Trout so they were equal in thickness everything would be the same. IMO

If you want, you can compare how I did Salmon & how I did Trout in the Step by Steps (Below):
*Smoked Salmon*
*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## BigW. (Jul 8, 2019)

Please give it a shot and let us know how it turns out.  Have a couple in the freezer.  Several trout threads:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-trout-q-view.116955/#post-762101


----------

